# New baby dumbo!~



## Limouri (Apr 19, 2013)

Today we got our first dumbo rat, the picture is at a weird angle, but she is sleeping. Shes blond and white, hooded i think? if not let me know! im new with rats so i don't know bout the breeds too well, but she is super cute! Shes my boyfriends "baby" but after we quarantine her for a bit she'll be in with my babes 




​


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

So cute! She looks like a beige hooded.  Love that pose! My amber rat does that.  Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## Limouri (Apr 19, 2013)

All of my girls sleep like that


----------



## Sydandmason (Apr 30, 2013)

What a precious looking rat. Those ears are so cute! Looks just like my friends rat. Best of luck to you and your new friend!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Limouri (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

those ears are so adorable omg


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

awe congrats what a cutie, Cant wait to see more pics of her


----------



## Limouri (Apr 19, 2013)

We've named her Hazel!


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

Very nice name


----------



## Sydandmason (Apr 30, 2013)

Such a cute name does she have any cage mates? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

She's a cutie  I recently gotten my first dumbo as well  Her name is rue and she's sooooooo sweet. \Congrats


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

She's beautiful! I love dumbos!


----------

